# Wireless  Under  Cabinet  Lights



## north star (Nov 18, 2017)

*= = = = = >*

I am looking for some input on some Wireless Under Cabinet Lights.
See the image as one type......There are also the "plug in, single strip"
type of wireless lights.









Has anyone installed these types of lights ?......These are
battery powered ( 3 AAA batteries per unit  ) and use double
sided tape to stick to surfaces.

What is the positive and negatives about these types of
lights ?

Thanks !

*< = = = = =*


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2017)

A positive feature is the batteries......a negative feature is the batteries.  If placed where light is needed for a short duration like in a closet the light would be a solution.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2017)

I see no down side 

As long as works as advertised


----------



## Mark K (Nov 18, 2017)

Unless they provide light specifically required by the code I would suggest that they are not a matter of concern to the building code or the building department.


----------



## north star (Nov 19, 2017)

*@ = @ = @*

Thank you all for your input !.....I was \ am looking for input
regarding the matter of heat transfer to the underside of the
cabinetry; as well as, other hazards on these type of lighting
units, or because of sub-standard manufacturing, these things
could arc and cause a fire.

Thoughts ???

Thanks again !

*@ = @ = @*


----------



## ICE (Nov 19, 2017)

north star said:


> *@ = @ = @*
> 
> Thank you all for your input !.....I was \ am looking for input
> regarding the matter of heat transfer to the underside of the
> ...


Three AAA batteries don’t have enough energy to be dangerous.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2017)

Agree

Hopefully they are made of the good plastic.

You can always digital thermometer one, after it has been on an hour or so.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 20, 2017)

We are talking about consumer electronics that is not connected to the wiring in the building.  There is no actionable hazardous material.  Thus I suggest that there is no provision in the building code that you can enforce which means that you should let it go.


----------

